# Oversized wide wadding boots



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I am looking for an oversized wide wadding boot. I wear a EE boot normally. When I have stocking foot waders, socks and the neoprene socks the normal boots I can find hurt my feet like crazy. It is difficult to make a wade longer than an hour and a half with out being in pain. Are there any boots out there that are extra wide?


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

I would check craigslist or go direct to manufacturer. Good luck on those big doggies!


----------



## houstonken (Oct 27, 2015)

I am a 10 EEE in shoes. I looked for wide wading boots and came up with nothing. My first pair was to get some cheap Magellans from Academy in size 13 or 14. They were like scuba socks with a rubber sole. I just got the Simms Zipit Booties in size 13 for Xmas. They are listed as EE width. They were fine when I went out wading last week.

My other buddy with wide feet just buys neoprene duck hunting waders with rubber boots 2 sizes up. He double socks it to reduce foot slippage


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

You may not want to spend the money, but Simms makes :
STOCK SIZES: 07-14, whole sizes, EEE width

Size 13 or 14 in EEE width may work for you, try them on at FTU first with you waders and socks before you buy.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank y'all. If I find anything I will post it. I know there have to be a lot more people with this issue.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Its not just the width that's problem, you need to go at least 2-3 sizes over your summer wading boot size. Go bigger and they will fit.


----------

